# Looking for....



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys, as some of you might know, I am pretty ill with a long-term serious illness thing... So, basically, painting and modeling is basically impossible for me. However, I love GW figures and have always wanted to do a display board.

So, I am looking for certain things.... Some are prob out of my price range or whatever.....

I'd love a large battlehost Gondor/Rivendell Elves army. I would also love a similar sized Harad army. Perhaps in GamePlus quality, not compo quality. This would go towards a display board of Harad attacking Gondor/Elves army. I love the Gondor armies but love the play style of Elves.

The only other thing I'm looking for is a reasonable sized 40k army.... I'm not sure what I want tho. I'd love a Grey Knight army, but they are pretty common now.... I'd also like a Imperial Guard army. This would also be GamePlus quality as well.

So.... I usually go on Ebay everyday but never find any Lord of the Rings armies and 40k Armies are either pretty poor, non-existant or over-priced.

So.... While I have my huge Lizardmen army to make when I'm better, but I'd love a ready made and good looking 40k and LotR army for when friends come to visit..... 

If you guys know of such items.... I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

If you find it difficult to model/paint ect, why not hire a commission painter to do it for you? There are plenty dotted around Heresy with varying price ranges. I'd offer to do it myself, but there are plenty of much better commission painters on Heresy than me. Still, if you want I can give you some examples of my work if you are looking for a cheaper option. I'm finishing up my first commission now, and can show you the pictures of my example/test model (I don't have pictures of the rest). Again, there are much more skilled painters than me on here and you could find them quite easily in the Hobby section.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

See, I've thought of that, I wanted to find somebody to do my Lizardmen army. But the entire thing is huge and I have some models painted, back when I could paint, which I've decided I hate (in terms of colour) And was in the process of turning them into the standard blue colour.

Thing is, the army I wanted done is 1. Huge and 2. Only part made 3. Prob missing bits. I'd love for somebody to be able to do it, but for the standard I want, it'd cost so much  Here is what a quick, rough count of the models I did awhile ago... Which is all subject to change as my kitten loved the models and would hunt for them in sealed boxes and run off with them...

Total Model Number:

HQ:
x1 Lord Kroak
x1 Krok-Gar
x1 Chakax, Eternity Warden
x1 Tiktaq'to, Master of Skies
x1 Oxyotl
x1 Skink Chief
x1 Scar-Vet on Cold One (I think)
x1 Battle Standard Bearer
x2 Scar-Vets on Foot
x2 Skink Priests
x3 Slann Mage Priests

Core:
x160 Saurus Warriors (x30 Hand Weapon, x40 Spear, 90 unmade - 2 missing I know so far....)
x120 Skinks (x30 Blow Pipes, x18 Javalin, 72 unmade)
x2 Skink Bearers

Special:
x35 Saurus Cavalry (19 Made, 16 unmade)
x60 Temple Guard (40 Made, 20 unmade)
x18 Kroxigors (4 Made, 14 unmade)
x4 Stegadons (3 Made but no weapons yet, 1 partly made, weapons might be missing)
x4 Terradon Riders (All unmade)
x11 Chamelon Skinks (5 made, 6 unmade - Might only been 10 in total, can't be sure)

Rare:
x3 Razordon Packs (All unmade)
x3 Salamander Packs (1 partly made, 2 unmade)

So, as you can see, a lot of models.... a lot of possible screw ups by me in terms of numbers and stuff.... Would take a long time I'd assume, would be very expensive, so on, so forth. I believe even one of my sisters friends offered to do them for me, took 2 models away with him, but never returned them.... Then another one offered just so he could talk to my sister, took all my new paints, re painted several of my old painted ones.... Before getting in an argument with my sister and he's still got my paints 

So, bad experiences, I hate it being messy, but because of my kitten, I can't really do anything, if I get them out to work on, she'll take them!  Still, not her fault she loves them, silly kitty.

So, yeah, this is the main reason I wanted a premade, well (if not very well) painted army, which I could buy, set up on a board then play with people if they ever bother to visit me <_< It was all supposed to be a "goal" to aim for, but it's been 4 years now of being bed ridden, and I've not even got my design for my display diorama board.

Thanks for showing some interet, very kind of you.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

How much would you be willing to pay to get all of that painted? I understand that money is a problem, but I work quite well with painting organic things (If I do say so myself). Where do you live? I'm sure you or a hired painter wouldn't want to pay too much for shipping. I offer my services to you, but it's entirely up to you if you want me. Again, I'm sure there are many much more skilled painters on Heresy than me but they're likely more expensive; from a pricing system I saw created by someone recently I am cheaper than them. It would be a long-term thing, yes. A possible option is getting two core choices and a hero painted and sent back to you, then instead of giving everything away, waiting for months and then getting it all back, you can give it all to the painter, wait a few weeks and get back a basic army suitable for small games and then slowly building this up into your complete grand army.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Armies like that lend themselves well to the airbrush and dip method of painting since they are organic.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys and the PM's.

I think the price ranges you guys would be charging is way out of my league. Can't do much when you're bed ridden and seriously ill (in terms of money, that is). All the models I have are before I was ill... a huge army I wanted for a display board.....

I think I'll just have to look on Ebay and wait until I can do the Lizardmen myself, or I suppose I might have to sell them as they are just there doing nothing. No idea if I could sell them, a lot of the stuff is still in the GW packaging, mint, some is all over the place. Not to mention some parts might be missing... so doubt I could sell them.... Ah well...

I don't have many people to play with anyways and I can't go out to GW, so maybe for the best. I just like the models, especially the LotR ones and just wanted a board to look at and show people. Was going to do a Lizardmen Temple City or Temple Outpost (since a city would be huge, perhaps part of a city).


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you lived close to Hampshire, south England... i would paint them for the cost of paint however you wanted...in parts as you have a mass of them !

i have a Ultra marine army (5k of points) im in the middle of stripping/repainting that eventually i will sell due to travelling ...although i dont think i will e-bay them.


Kind regards and good luck to ya..

Rhino


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------

